
Microsoft sets May 5 date for Windows 7 RC public release - nreece
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9132118&intsrc=news_ts_head
======
jhawk28
I'm not sure why MS doesn't distribute the public releases over a P2P network.
They would be able to support many more people downloading with less bandwidth
problems.

~~~
windsurfer
I'm sure that the mere mention of "P2P" is a taboo at Microsoft (management).
A lot of people have probably already suggested it, since the developers
aren't stupid, but management probably can't do it for marketing reasons.

On the other hand, maybe they are leaking the RCs over bit-torrent early on
purpose... _puts on tinfoil hat_

~~~
jodrellblank
If I wasn't on such a limited coputer, I'd go looking for the improvements in
windows 7 - I think there's a local caching feature for accessing files over a
WAN link so that other clients can get files from their peers quickly instead.

------
scorpion032
So soon?! So nice!

~~~
windsurfer
Even sooner, even nicer: <http://www.ubuntu.com/>

;)

~~~
MrRage
Yes, the new Ubuntu is nicer...than previous Ubuntu versions. Got it installed
on a VM and set up a clojure environment, which is a pain the the ass on
Windows. Still can't wait for Windows 7 to come out though.

~~~
windsurfer
Nice! Why not run a more striped down version of Linux for that clojure
environment? Ubuntu is pretty fast, but it still uses a lot of RAM compared
to, say, puppy linux.

~~~
MrRage
Ubuntu is more widely supported, and I have 8 GB of RAM. I don't know if using
less memory is worth the effort to learn something new. For instance, I
rebuilt my dad's PC with an Atom CPU and 1GB of memory and installed Ubunutu
on it. It works great. I might give puppy linux a go on my netbook though.

~~~
likpok
Straight Debian is much like Ubuntu, but without the weight.

It's much easier to get it down to a minimal size for VM's (I know a guy who
made a tiny version, with barely enough in the kernel to boot.)

